
Microsoft Sells Feature Phone Business, Including Nokia Brand, to Foxconn - raddad
http://www.ibtimes.com/microsoft-sells-feature-phone-business-including-nokia-brand-iphone-maker-foxconn-2370559
======
sreenadh
I am hoping that some decision makers at Foxconn are reading this thread. Or
anyone who can help me out.

I would just request that nokia e51 & e71 be reintroduced. 9300i with pure
android/cyanogen would be a treat. Do what apple did to SE, which is 5s with
old shape but new internals. The only thing I miss in my e51 is its ability to
sync contacts with gmail. I have my e51 since its launch back in 2006. It's on
its last leg and would love a replacement. Please make it all dual sim.

I do not want a smart device with 100s of apps that will produces soo much
heat on usage and I have to carry around like it's a new born(very fragile).
Plus I need to carry about a backup battery for a single days use. I realise
that now 1 device is doing the work of 5-8 devices. But in this "economy of
choice", I just want a mobile I can make calls from, will last at least 3 days
on a single charge and I can just throw it on the ground.

------
Zekio
I feel dumb, but what is the difference between a feature phone and
smartphone?

Edit: Figured it out, apparently it is just the old phones.

~~~
raddad
I find it strange to be hearing murmurs of Nokia has some new thing going on
all the while they are being sold off. I hope the employees don't find out
they've been sold out on twitter.

